# TheWestminsterClub



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

I was really hesitant to post anything but my wife said go ahead document what you have done who doesn't like pictures. Like everyone here I'm a lawn enthusiast. So I hope you enjoy what I have done. Thanks so much to everyone on this site and the value they add it has taught me a lot and I have more to learn. Also to all the YouTubers where it all began for me like 6 years ago watching Allyn @ LCN.

Mid June finally got around to doing some service on the Greensmaster decided to try 3/4". It's browning a bit going to apply a light dose of some fert in the next couple of weeks and spoon feed. 


May started cutting at 7/8" w/ the Greensmaster and I really like it. Turf really got use to it after a few weeks and good natural rain.


May 2020 decided to get a Toro Greensmaster 1600 26"


I really like this view just shows the amount of bushed and shrubs I dug up and groomed


Late March Early April, Started to get ready cleaning things up. Cutting 1-1/8




February 2020 with the mild winter started to green up really well


New Years Eve 2019 looking good for the middle of winter


Early November with my leaf collection this was the first version made made improvements by the end 


October 13, 2019 First cut with the rotary at 2 inches but a few time before with the manual reel


Early October starting to green up


September 30, 2019 the baby grass is coming in 75% PRG 25% KBG Lesco Mix


September 2019 brought in 40 Yards of top soil


August 2019 decided to kill it off and start fresh


May 2019


Where it all started March 2019


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome progress. Stripes look great.


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you



SNOWBOB11 said:


> Awesome progress. Stripes look great.


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

Mowed yesterday it's greening up a bit after having it's 2nd cut @ 3/4"


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The reno is looking great! Nice, tight and level. I'm definitely liking the stripes. :nod:


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I'm impressed I must say. Strips on long island is not the norm by me.


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> The reno is looking great! Nice, tight and level. I'm definitely liking the stripes. :nod:





M32075 said:


> I'm impressed I must say. Strips on long island is not the norm by me.


Thanks a lot fellas for the kind words. Strips are only for enthusiast and crazy lawn people like us.


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

June 22nd was my last lawn update. Wow what can I say it was exciting summer. I'll explain with pictures bc we all like them.

I guess I never showed this above but this was May 27 and I patched it and recovered nicely from the June 22nd post.


Toro Greensmaster 1600 belts decided to go so. I replaced the bed knife, back lapped the reels, other misc parts. I was really hoping to not do any maintenance until the winter, but that didn't happen 


Messing around with my grass compost, can't wait to make some leaf mulch this fall hopefully I get some good stuff cooking again. Another research project


The starter on my lawn tractor that I use to cut the back over 30k sqft gave me problems all spring and summer. Finally replaced it and did a valve adjustment it and miscellaneous and it running tip top again. 


Gopher got in the yard, boy that was intense dealing with dogs. But I got the gopher out and everyone was ok.


Drove to CT to pickup a Scotts / The Andersons SR2000 spreader. Had all the parts to rebuild it nice addition makes spreading so much easier and enjoyable


Also got this Fimco 30 gal sprayer. It does make like easier spraying an Acre. I don't mind driving it in 1st gear to ensure I'm putting out a 1gal per 1,000sqft.


August storms did some damage but won't complain. Everyone was safe and only lost power for 1 day.

The river that forms during serious rain events. Curbs and Driveway apron are in the future. This was taken September 10, 2020. But if you look closely you can see the bare / dead spots from the summer stress.


September 15, 2020 I have no pictures but I detached and aerated the front and over seeded. Sprayed some Tenacity and N-Ext GreenePOP.

First cut on the over seeded area September 28, 2020

Woke up to this September 29, 2020 excitement




Game plan continue fall fertilizer program. Soil Test in the mail and trying to gain some knowledge to for the 2021 season


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

BACK YARD. Reason I love this property.

March 2019


Pup on leash but a bunny in his yard. Before we had a fence installed


Just a small portion on the metal I found all over the back yard


June 2019. Woods fully grown in. Can barely see in there. Old garden fencing taken out.


Poison Ivy every were you look.


Fencing going in June 2019. The curbing of the flower bed was removed.


Pups finally enjoy freedom. No more 4am morning walks before work in the rain.


A lot of overgrown areas.


Same area now cleaned up 


August 2019 a widow maker hung up from a summer storm. Eventually fell and no one was hurt. But got me excited about clearing some land


Branch now on the ground. Cutting up using a green works electric chainsaw. I now have a 90s craftsman saw that works like a charm learn to sharpen the chain and maintain it. This also show how dense it grows in during the spring can't see anything in the woods.


It all started with a Brush mow in November 2019. Things were looking good and I said I'll keep working as long as the winter stays mild. Well it stayed mild.



By December I was cutting down trees and it started to look like something


The previous owner was a gardener so there were numerous brush piles and leaf mulch piles and etc etc




December 24, 2019 Christmas present to my Boy and pup a fully fence yard to run and play.


January 2020 another load to the dump. Yard making the truck look small




With the mild temps we kept working and play all the way to January


February we are cutting logs from all the trees


Got fancy and a lot better with the saw


Mid February 2020 tree guys doing some off season work saved a bunch of money. Had about 40 trees all limb up to let in some light.




When I saw this I said I'll never get grass to go what have I done. But leveling it some what was also included.


When this happened I panicked again, but you see the front it all turned out great


Tree and leveling done 



Just a small portion of the wood and brick found. You can see the debris it had to be dealt with


My boys watching me work. Toro dingo with soil cultivator attachment to help bury some debris and fine tune some areas



March 4, 2020 ready for sprinkler expansion.


Hand raked over 30k sqft of all the remaining debris to prepare for sowing seed


Rolled it as well. Which ended up leading to compaction issues but it had to be done.


March 22, 2020. Sowed the seed


Early April 2020 good germination. 



Mid April 2020. Filling decent 


May 2020 almost looking like a lawn


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

May 2020



Wooded area in the back early June 2020 looks awesome.


Mid June 2020



1999 Sears 42 inch Craftman tractor stripes




August storm damage, they look small but I tell you those are big limbs. That strip on the right is Tenacity out learned a lot. As hot August came so did crabgrass and other weeds. Pre M this spring for sure.


Pushed mowed it September out of anger and punishment bc the tractor starter broke.


September 15, 2020 I have no pictures but I detached and aerated the front and over seeded. Sprayed some Tenacity and N-Ext GreenePOP.

First cut /mow asap once things dry out from all the rain.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

An incredible amount of work. Good job.

Are you going to treat the fungus? It looks like PB, but it could be DS.


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

g-man said:


> An incredible amount of work. Good job.
> 
> Are you going to treat the fungus? It looks like PB, but it could be DS.


Thanks g-man. Thank you and others for the value you bring to this site.

Yeah I treated it with Scott's but after reading the fungicide guide I should of probably used Bayer. But I think I'm going to invest in some fungicide this winter so I'm not running to the box store. Hopefully really formulate a game plan and budget so I'm not reactive.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice transformation and documentation! I'll be following along on your journey. I think you had amazing success with a spring seeding.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Great pictures showing all of your progress and projects. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheWestminsterClub (Sep 17, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Nice transformation and documentation! I'll be following along on your journey. I think you had amazing success with a spring seeding.


Thanks Chris. It was hard but happy I did it now because the boss lady wants some house projects now. It started out successful seeded at a pretty high rate about 8-10 lbs per 1k. But the weed pressure was intense with the crab grass came on strong so I'm treating it now during the my over seed with tenacity. In a perfect world I would have liked to wait until fall but the boss lady wouldn't of been happy with me using glyphosate again (pup and kids).



Wiley said:


> Great pictures showing all of your progress and projects. Thanks for sharing!


Wiley thanks!


----------

